
Google Releases AJAX API Playground - pclark
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/learning_ajax_made_easier_google_api_playground.php
======
mattdennewitz
so cool - already discovered new things about the apis i use. for example, i
didnt know the feed api offered historical feed content. thats pretty cool!

